# Adams trophy 8/27 easy limit



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

caught our 30 trout and released a few reds and 1 flounder and managed to dodge the storms today got Tues Fri sun oprn this week w 20 fish guarantee call me st 3375132760 to get in also don't forget to book ur blast and cast dates teal already showing up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

